# Im looking for a Party Game



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

There was a party game that someone posted a year or two back, I cant for the life of me find it and im hoping that someone knows what im talking about.

It had something to do with soul stones that you wore around your neck, everyone got one when they arrived, there was one person who would try and collect souls, the idea was to not lose your soul and try to have the most souls at the end of the night, if you lost your soul, you had to go into another room and............ thats all I can remember, I dont know any more details or exactly how it all went together, but it looked like fun, id like to play it at my party this year..

Anyone know what im talking about?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I do remember, but I can't think who or where??? Sorry!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

would this be it Hellspawn
http://www.terrorsyndicate.com/gamepage.htm


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Lilly said:


> would this be it Hellspawn
> http://www.terrorsyndicate.com/gamepage.htm


You are my hero Lilly, thats it!

Thank you so much for helping me out.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

That sounds like an awesome game for a Halloween party. Thanks Spawn for asking about it, and thanks Lilly for finding it!


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Passed it on to my wife, she is telling me it is too dark for our halloween party, ive got to "lighten" it up a bit, take out the shrine and lighting candles part.

So im going to keep most of it, just have to change the theme around a bit.. any ideas?


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

We have played a similar game the last 4 yrs. We give each person a candy bag with a necklace and instructions in it. We will use a certain word that you cannot say. If we use "No", every time you get someone to say "No", they must give you one necklace. Nobody is ever out of the game, even if you don't have a necklace. We try to change the word each year. But we have found that "No" is the easiest word to get people to say. Example: Hey, do you need another drink? The person with the most necklaces at the end of the allotted time wins a prize.


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

Every year at our Halloween party we have a dare game. When you walk in the door there is a large cauldron full of pieces of paper. Each paper has a dare on it. Things like "Go up to a complete stranger and pretend to bite their neck," or "Go sit in the corner, rock back and forth, and moan like an insane person," or "Get the entire room singing The Adams Family theme song," to the more adult friendly "Make a suicide shot, drink it down, and then let out your best warewolf howl." All kinds of fun ice breaker dares. Once you've completed your dare you write your name on it and toss it in another cauldron. Toward the end of the night we would draw a few names and each would win a prize. It's been a big hit the last few years.


----------

